# pointer won't stay still



## dstebbins

When I take my hand off the mouse, the pointer starts to slowly go in a diagonal upward-left direction.

I've ruled out the possibility that it's the mouse because, when I switch mouses, I have the same problem.  The replacement mouse is also used, but the odds that two mouses have the same problem are astronomical.

Second, the pointer goes in this direction, even if I turn the mouse around so that the cord faces me, eliminating the possibility that the mouse's ball is the problem.

And it's not the mouse pad, either, because when I take the mouse pad completely away, it _still_ has the problem.

So, it has to be the computer itself.  Can someone tell me what I need to do?


----------



## scopestech

dstebbins said:


> When I take my hand off the mouse, the pointer starts to slowly go in a diagonal upward-left direction.
> 
> I've ruled out the possibility that it's the mouse because, when I switch mouses, I have the same problem.  The replacement mouse is also used, but the odds that two mouses have the same problem are astronomical.
> 
> Second, the pointer goes in this direction, even if I turn the mouse around so that the cord faces me, eliminating the possibility that the mouse's ball is the problem.
> 
> And it's not the mouse pad, either, because when I take the mouse pad completely away, it _still_ has the problem.
> 
> So, it has to be the computer itself.  Can someone tell me what I need to do?


 press alt-shift-numlock, click yes and then use the numlock pad to control the mouse and see what happens?


----------



## tremmor

Could take a look at these fixes from microsoft. 
http://support.microsoft.com/search...inter+jumps+left+top&catalog=LCID=1033&mode=r


----------



## OvenMaster

I have this same problem every time I get a new mousepad! (Yes, some of us still use them) 
I usually just move the mouse about a half inch and it stops. The issue goes away after a month or so.


----------



## WinDOS

Yeah, Maybe it is your mouse mat or the surface you have your mouse on? If your mat is black, or has a lot of black on it, a laser mouse, with a red light instead of a ball, will not work as black doesn't reflect the light. Put the mouse on a flat A4 piece of paper and see what happens!


----------

